# My Ramshorn snail project. Line breeding for a new color. 56k Warning



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

About a year ago I noticed a few ramshorns snails with some interesting color. The color was pearl. So I took these little fellas out and put them in a 5g in hopes they would breed together and put out more of the sme trait. Well my project is finally starting to pan out. Here are the two adults who had the best color all grown up and breeding.

This guy/gal is about a 9 months old. He made it through the initial phases of culling out the best looking first generation adults. He is a MASSIVE ramshorn around the size of a quarter.









Here is the other adult who made it through the first trials. This guy/gal is not as big maybe the size of a nickel and roughly the same age as the fella above.









Here is one of thier young who has made it during my culling. Notice how clear it is and the pearl like skin and color of the shell. Hopefully when this little creature is an adult he/she will have a very pearl color. Also notice the defined sparkles. OOOOOhhhh im excited for this little guy. Dont mind the little snail cleaning him on the bottom left, thats a baby melenoides granifera.









Here is an example of what gets culled. This guy is a little smaller than a dime and could probably breed. He is in a 2.5g all by himself on algae and micro-organism cleaning duty. He still has a biege color that is still ok but he/she is probably more likely to put out that dominant brown, and we dont want that. His foot has some pink in it and it is hard to see in this picture but there is layers in his shell that are more pearl than other layers


----------



## aelysa (Nov 27, 2006)

That's awesome! I'm breeding some metallic gold leopards. When they get an air bubble in their shell it literally looks like spotted gold. We can have a precious metal and gem ramshorn club


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice snails, I have gotten similar colors and even some dark green from my Blue Ramshorn stock, but have not thought to try any selective breeding.... Interesting experiment and thank you for sharing.

Bill


----------



## ladyblues1965 (Jun 28, 2008)

got any extras? I would love to have some blue red leophard ext...


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

That is awesome, i never knew snails could be that beautiful.

Come to think of it, i do remember seeing ramshorns in my 29 gallon tank what were semi-clear. It kinda looked like an amano shrimp except snail. You could see the snail's innards


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

CobraGuppy said:


> That is awesome, i never knew snails could be that beautiful.
> 
> Come to think of it, i do remember seeing ramshorns in my 29 gallon tank what were semi-clear. It kinda looked like an amano shrimp except snail. You could see the snail's innards


The babies are growing fast. I should have a large breeding colony in about a month or two and have some to distribute by the winter. Hopefully the winter here in Chicago wont be bad.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I've got some good stock similar to yours in my 55g at the moment. Slowly culling as well with good results.

The difference I see is my stock is more CLEAR very clear and then tends to go very golder honey yellow or stay pretty clear.

What are you using to do this? I was thinking of getting some small small tanks maybe 2.5g or so to do this.

-Andrew


----------

